# Gilded Ceiling and Decorative Plaster



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Laura flew out to Kansa City Missouri to Gild Two Ceilings about 9x15 and 15x16 or so. Our Good Friend Ayn Riggs of The Italian School of Decorative Plaster is on a large project creating some very cool looks here. Plaster on Ceilings , Walls , Niches , Etc. I wasn't there , so I only imagine how nice it is to see in person . No Glaze on Ceilings,just Varnish.


Michael Tust


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks awesome!

I like the 4th one with the gold tray ceiling and black trim around it.

Gold looks like it has some brown hints in it. Second color maybe or a wax?


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

woodcoyote said:


> Looks awesome! I like the 4th one with the gold tray ceiling and black trim around it. Gold looks like it has some brown hints in it. Second color maybe or a wax?


 Thanks Matt,
Just Gilded and Varnished.


Michael Tust


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Schabin?


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

fauxlynn said:


> Schabin?


No Lynn,
Full Leaf


Michael Tust


----------



## KamRad (Nov 30, 2015)

Nice work


----------

